# Silke? Mom



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

I was given a solid black hen and her 3 day old peeps. The roosters on the gifter's farm are huge!!!! Americana guys and HUGE silkie mix. Fabulous birds. My hen, Rosa, is solid black, a great mom. Feathery face and feet. Fits the silkie









description . But she is no bantam! Think she's just a West Virginia farm girl?


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Her peeps look like sparrows! What in the world are they?









Anybody have a mix like this? Will they change as they feather out? One has orange feet. Some have feathery feet and others not.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's beautiful Mary!!! Her babies are simply precious!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She is beautiful!! How many toes does she have??


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)

She's a mix of some kind and totally adorable! I bet the father to those chicks was an americana. I love chicks with stripes and puffy cheeks. Little chipmunk faces.


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

The bitties will change feather wise, but I'm puttin money on them being partridge colored. I've had several chicks hatch out that pattern and always turn to partridge.. Here's one at a couple days old and same at 6 weeks or so. I'll look for another pic and post one at present day, these chicks are now 7-8 months old.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

How wonderful! Thank you all so much for the encouragement and info. Toes? Mom must be a mix too. Her feet are feathery but the toe count looks normal. Um ... That's a confession that I haven't persuaded her to let me get my nasty human hands on her. Or babies. She's very vary maternal! I'll try to get a foot picture with all those tiny tootsies under Rosa. Aren't they the most amusing creatures?


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

shickenchit said:


> The bitties will change feather wise, but I'm puttin money on them being partridge colored. I've had several chicks hatch out that pattern and always turn to partridge.. Here's one at a couple days old and same at 6 weeks or so. I'll look for another pic and post one at present day, these chicks are now 7-8 months old.


Great photos! Is "partridge" a colour name?
Are yours layers? How old when you can distinguish sex?


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuzzy. She let me pick her up today. We went for a little walk and then she hustled back to her brood. I took a good look at several little feet as well as Rosa's and sure enough, lots of them have a splayed rear toe. Is that what is considered a fifth toe? She has feathery cheeks and feet and no colour anywhere but black or dark grey. 
(She looks a little like an ugly crow. Don't tell her I said that. I look a little like an ugly chicken myself.)


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> Fuzzy. She let me pick her up today. We went for a little walk and then she hustled back to her brood. I took a good look at several little feet as well as Rosa's and sure enough, lots of them have a splayed rear toe. Is that what is considered a fifth toe? She has feathery cheeks and feet and no colour anywhere but black or dark grey.
> (She looks a little like an ugly crow. Don't tell her I said that. I look a little like an ugly chicken myself.)


Rosa's chicks are now six weeks, so I'm comparing them to you photos at six weeks. mine are a pretty wild mixture. the black one I call Griffin because he( I think, based on assertiveness) has furry legs (and my name is Griffin).


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

The hen looks like an americana x silky cross and the chicks look like an americana was bred back over the americana/silky cross. Does it make sense?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very fluffy. Nice little bunch.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Yup, those birds are pretty adorable! They have some silkie in them, but they are mostly Americana!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mary u look familiar...where do u live?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Minmin1258, I live in WV now. I'm a type. All my life people have sworn they knew me or my nonexistent twin. So lets start from scratch, so to speak, and get to "familiar" by forum chats


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

lol, I have bn told all my life that I look familiar so I know what you mean! I didn't mean anything by it at all, I hope I didn't insult you, so sorry if I did. I live in West Union, and holy cow is it cold here tonight!!!! It's after 630p and I'm chilled t th bone inside, I can't get my but in gear t go out n close up th coop. Will go in a couple minutes I guess. Going t throw down more bedding and hay for th girls tonight. Put the rooster in with th girls last night because he was all alone with no other body heat t help warm him up. My girls were NOT happy t have him in their run this morning. Guess I better get out there and get this done before it gets any colder.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Rooster Who Shall Remain Nameless, and his hatch mates/sisters? Glad he's such a chicken. We don't have that, "Get him out of here!" problem. 
Down below zero here this morning. 
(no, of course I'm not offended by the face thing. You get it too, huh? I'm just surprised my wrinkles haven't destroyed the stereotyping by now. hee hee)


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Great picture of the family!! Are they laying yet?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pretty birds! Are they silkies? Look like Americaunas. Or EEs. I have a couple EE/arauncanas that resemble yours yours are prettier though.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

SilkieBoy said:


> Great picture of the family!! Are they laying yet?


yes, eggs. They were hatched Thanksgiving Day, '12; they started laying in early spring. I got an egg a day from each of them all summer, then they cut way back in fall. From six hens I get two or three light blue green eggs daily this winter.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> Pretty birds! Are they silkies? Look like Americaunas. Or EEs. I have a couple EE/arauncanas that resemble yours yours are prettier though.


Heaven knows what breeds are in these chickens! Feathery feet, some. extra toes, all. pale aqua colored eggs, all. top knots, cheek puffs, frizzy feathers, one or two each. very small wings and tail, roo. they vary quite a lot in size, the two smallest being exceedingly timid.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol sounds like you've got a barnyard brood!!! They are a blast though! Love my brood!


----------

